# الهندسة الطبية في الامارات



## bob_ps (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم,,,

اريد مساعدة ,اريد اسماء شركات الهندسة الطبية في الامارات او الايميل او الرقم المهم اي شي للتواصل


ولو حد بعرف شو الدورات المطلوبة للخريجين الجدد .وشكرا


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم،،،،

1- الشركة الحديثة للأدوية - دبي
2- شركة صيدلية المدينة - الشارقة
3- شركة الحياة للأدوية - الشارقة
4- شركة المزروعي للتجهيزات الطبية
5- شركة امداد الطبية - دبي
6- شركة تجارة الخليج والعالم - دبي
7- شركة الأمارات للتجهيزات الطبية - أبوظبي
8- شركة الفروانية - دبي
9- مؤسسة الخليج للأدوية - دبي
10- شركة الامين للتجهيزات الطبية - دبي
11- شركة هوسبيرا - الشارقة
12- شركة حناء للتجهيزات الطبية - دبي
13- التجهيزات الطبية المتحدة - دبي
14- الساحل لتجارة التجهيزات الطبية -دبي
15- مؤسسة التجهيزات الطبية المتقدمة - دبي
16- مؤسسة المرزه لتجارة التجهيزات الطبية - الشارقة
17- مؤسسة التجهيزات الطبية - دبي
18- دانة الرقة لتجارة للمعدات الطبية - دبي
19- دبي للمعدات الطبية - دبي
20- دعام للمعدات الطبية - دبي
21- دلتا لتجارة المستلزمات الطبية وادوات المختبرات - عجمان

ولأي شركة اخرى يمكنك البحث عن طريق موقع الصفحات الصفراء التالي

http://www.yellowpages.ae/search/2KfZhNiq2KzZh9mK2LLYp9iqINin2YTYt9io2YrYqV9fX0FsbF9fX18xMDRf/1/searchpage.html


او الاتصال على رقم 181


----------



## M.Albitar (5 أبريل 2011)

انا متخرج جديد هندسة طبية 
ارجو مساعدتي لمعرفة مايجب علي ان احضره لاجد فرصة عمل في الامارات


----------

